# autumnheart's Journal



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I knew it would only be a matter of time before I'd be drawn to horses again. I can never be away for long, and then I find myself craving to be among them again.

Here is my history with horses.
I began taking lessons when I was in the second or third grade. Since then, I have been taking lessons at various places off and and on, and I've even leased two different horses at two different times for a total of a few months. I am now seventeen, and after being away from anything horse related for a few months, I've decided to get back into it. Hopefully permanently. 

I've always wanted my own horse. Who rides horses and doesn't want their own horse? It's not always reasonable, of course, but the thought of having my own was always very, very enticing. 

My family and I are no where near being poor, but it's just never been much of an option for us. However, now that I have been working several jobs myself and making money, it's more of a realistic option. After discussing it with my parents, we have decided that if I really want my own horse, I will save my money, have a few grand in the bank, not only for the horse itself and board, but in case vet bills come up, etc. While I'm saving, however, they offered (sort of as a Christmas present) to let me lease a horse. That way, I can see if it's really something I want to be doing, as well as getting to be around horses and such. 

So, a friend of mine (Megan) who has her own horse, knows somebody (Kate) who is willing to lease their horse to me. It is a 7 year old QH cross by the name of Skip. The lease is only $150 a month. I'll have access to trails, as well as the ability to ride whenever, not have to worry about vet bills. I'm extremely excited, and I'm going to be meeting the horse tonight at 7. I have a really good feeling about this.

I'll see how it goes and let you all know. Maybe I'll even have some pictures.


----------

